# Dog beds



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, have had a couple of dog beds that have the sides that extend up, and the dogs love to lay on them but now they are folded back. Been thinking of the rectangular or round beds, at LL Bean or Lands End, and want to see if anyone here has comments or suggestions for those two or any other ones.


----------



## CAG (Jun 27, 2010)

We looked at a lot of beds before finally deciding on a cheap one from Target. I couldn't tell any real difference between it and ones that cost three times as much. My only suggestion would be to make sure whichever one you pick that it have a removable cover, and that the cover be machine washable.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The best decision we ever made for our two Weimaraners was purchasing Kuranda crate beds for each. They're made of sturdy materials, chew-proof, easy to clean in case of an accident, easily fit into crates and you can put any number of covers on them. We finally bought them after our female chewed through her third stuffed, rectangle bed. It took our dogs a little while to get used to the elevated beds, but they love them now.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

We have a spotted cocker who has a plastic and wire kennel. I put an old bath towel in the bottom. I have several folded on top of the kennel so I can keep them washed. He loves them. He will either curl up right next to us on the carpet, or if we hop up too much, he will move a bit further away. He has been known to go to a boys bed or a boys bedroom floor if they won't let him hop up, or he will just leave us and go into his kennel which he just did as I was typing this. 

I like washing his towels frequently and shaking out his kennel to keep things cleaner.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

From my experince, the beds my dogs like best is a generic "beasley couch" (google it). I have two downstairs for my Labs. Upstairs, when they're not on my bed, I have one from Costco with a raised bolster that is round and was very reasonably priced and one from Sierra Tradin Post that is just a fabric covered, circular bed (this one: ). Don't like the STP bed as the filling isn't very thick and it shifts so that, at times, the dog really has no insualtion or padding - if I were more energetic, I might cut a piece of egg crate foam and insert it.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

If it's a 'chewer', Orvis makes a few covers that are hard to chew. Agree with the idea of having a removable/washable cover.

Over the years, as the liners become tamped down, we've just purchase replacement liners.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

FJW said:


> If it's a 'chewer', Orvis makes a few covers that are hard to chew. Agree with the idea of having a removable/washable cover.
> 
> Over the years, as the liners become tamped down, we've just purchase replacement liners.


We have several unchewable dog beds from Orvis scattered around the house. They're great. With a pair of revved up jack russells, we have to have them. The Orvis factory is in town, so we pick up their returned or second quality dog beds really cheap at the Salvation Army and another local thrift shope.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

A dog bed that can be washed - the whole megilla. The no-chew covers are great, too. One of my dogs comforts himself by sucking on the edge of his bed and it's completely repulsive.


----------



## Snow (Jul 12, 2012)

I gave up buying dog beds for my 3 dogs - seems they'd rather sleep on the bed with me. Thank goodness I have a Queen sized bed.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

I know I'm late to the game, but we have had great luck with the L.L. Bean dog beds... one for each dog, and as they get older, and can't get up on the couch or in bed, they appreciate them more & more


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Our cocker spaniel died from cysts earlier in the year, and our new dog, an older Pomeranian from the Humane Society loves the towels too. When I wash them I keep them trimmed in case the dogs chewed them, but ours never did. The Pom was an owner release and she may have slept on the past owners bed, but she very quickly warmed up to the kennel. She goes in on her own during the day and at night. She also loves our spaniels Costco dog blanket. We fold it in quarters and put it under our coffee table.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

We have 3 dog beds - one in my home office, one in the living room, and one in the bedroom. And, they are all 36" x 42" or 48" (she's spoiled rotten :icon_smile: ) All three came from Costco. For some reason, the beds on their website are all quite pricey ($45 - $120), but we bought all of ours in the store and paid only $20 each. We've had all of them for years. The oldest one (going on 10 years) has a plain Hawaiian print cover; the other two have that poly sherpa fleece on one side, and a rugged kind of upholstery material on the other. Covers zip off for washing. They're nice beds.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

The cotton on one side with sherpa fleece on the other side is the one we have from Costco. I've sewn the binding back on a few times with my Bernina sewing machine. The boys have eaten popcorn on it spread out watching bad old horror movies, (The Mole People was on last night.) and our spaniel was always watchful of where it was. I'm not sure about the Pomeranian yet.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

The unchewables from Orvis are great. 
I'm a little ticked that they have increased their freight charges on these so much that my local stockist can't afford to carry them and turn a profit! 

Not often that the local guy actually tells you to get them from the website:-(


----------

